# Looking for place to coyote hunt around Harris County



## lungbuster123 (Feb 7, 2010)

My brother and I are looking to kill some coyotes around Harris County...if you have a problem let us know and we wil be happy to help...if you have any questions or need some coyotes removed PM me and we can talk!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 8, 2010)

TTT Coyote help here who needs it?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## caveman (Feb 9, 2010)

hunting club in wilkes county looking for member. 1032 acres of land, 100 acres of swamp. $600 a year,year round access. easy access to camp,camp has power with county maintained rds. you can hunt deer, turkey, ducks, hogs..the land is private owned. if interested please call hugh a 678-947-6695 or 678-414-5701.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry man I already have a place to deer, hog, and turkey hunt...just seeing if some else might need some help with coyotes


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 20, 2010)

TTT still looking for places


----------



## tail_slider3d (Feb 21, 2010)

let me in on a few of those hogs you got and you can yote hunt on our club before and after turkey season.  shoot me a pm


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 21, 2010)

PM sent...the hogs are there we just have to find em'


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 23, 2010)

TTT anyone need any help?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Mar 13, 2010)

TTT yall ive been seeing them dead on the side of the road...I know they are on your property...let me take care of afew for you!


----------

